# Duplex.. and upgrading one side



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I've got a service change on one side of a duplex. 
I'm not sure what if anything needs to be changed on the other side. Any thoughts?
I know a lever bypass/main disconnect is needed for the one unit......

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Unless the construction style was weird in your area, normally nothing needs done to the other half of a duplex. Hell, they might be different owners. What's your line of thinking when you ask?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I have never seen an AC compressor on a pitched roof like that.. Is that common where you are?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Hippie said:


> I have never seen an AC compressor on a pitched roof like that.. Is that common where you are?


They do that all over here. The units are combo heating/ac units, saves on installation costs I guess.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Smileyboy said:


> I've got a service change on one side of a duplex.
> I'm not sure what if anything needs to be changed on the other side. Any thoughts?
> I know a lever bypass/main disconnect is needed for the one unit......
> 
> Thanks


I have always had a good repore with the ahj. Ask, and trust them. You'll be okay.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Hippie said:


> I have never seen an AC compressor on a pitched roof like that.. Is that common where you are?




Those are swamp violets. Thanks for the replies guys. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Switched said:


> They do that all over here. The units are combo heating/ac units, saves on installation costs I guess.


Saves on theft too.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> Those are swamp violets. Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Hahahahahahahahah. Autocorrect. I meant swamp coolers. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

